# New Columbian



## numarix (Oct 29, 2011)

What would be the best lighting and food for him. We read soo much info from over 4 website's its confusing.


----------



## Bk101 (Oct 29, 2011)

numarix said:


> What would be the best lighting and food for him. We read soo much info from over 4 website's its confusing.



Hi! I have a columbian as well  loOks like they are even almost the same size! I use a UVB light as well as a heat lamp. Then I also use an under tank heat mat. I also feed him a few different thing... Alternating everytime, turkey, beef, chicken, pork, and egg. All dustEd with calcium  I have realized with this that he is not a huge fan of. Hicken so I try to feed that less often but it is good for them to get a combination of things  they will let u know what they like 

Hope this helps


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 29, 2011)

_Welcome to the site,.. and congratulations on the new addition. Care for Colombians is pretty much the same as any other gu. They don't require as much adult space but an 8' enclosure for one or two Colombians would be quite  spacious and comfy.

But for food, temps, lighting and taming it's all pretty much the same._


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 29, 2011)

I feed Kodo stew meat (beef), chicken gizzards, silversides, and fuzzies as staples, although when he was smaller he took crickets, nightcralwers, grasshoppers, and snails (he seems to have outgrown the feeder insects). As he gets older eggs and other meats will be added to the diet. He has also taken bites of deli chicken, Subway turkey, Oscar Mayer balogna, and cheesecake.


----------



## numarix (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank's for the great info guy's.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 29, 2011)

What's you little guy's name?


----------



## numarix (Oct 29, 2011)

Jericho!


----------



## Bk101 (Oct 29, 2011)

Love it!! Suggests an awesome name . Mine was Reptaar but... It didn't stick as well as Baby Tegu lol.


----------



## numarix (Oct 30, 2011)

Hehe nice bk!


----------

